# Productivity coding standards



## Bobby A (Jun 11, 2019)

We are researching coding productivity standards; what is your standards with which company?
how much non coding productivity time do you spend a day?

thank you

Robin


----------



## kathrynw (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi, 
Companies that I have worked with in the past tend to follow AHIMA standards. See below for reference.


			http://bok.ahima.org/doc?oid=302649#.XQPP2LxKiUk


----------



## Mmanchester123 (Jun 15, 2019)

2.5 per hour.


----------



## Mmanchester123 (Jun 15, 2019)

Mmanchester123 said:


> 2.5 per hour.



Non-coding time would include abstracting, and reading emails, which could take up to 2 hours per day.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jun 16, 2019)

Productivity standards vary a lot depending on factors such as the type of claims being coded, provider specialty, the EHR and/or billing system being used, and whether the coder is coding a record entirely or just validating codes chosen by the providers, etc.  I don't think it's easy to just assign a single number because there is so much variety in the type of work coders do.  

HCPro recently did a survey of various practices and their productivity standards - the results are discussed in detail in their 'Briefings on APCs' publication, in the February 2019 issue.  It's a very informative article with a lot of detail about this that I'd recommend getting hold of to help you with this.


----------

